# משפטים להזמנות לחתונה?



## אביה המואביה (12/2/13)

משפטים להזמנות לחתונה?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב, אז החצי ואני חושבים על משפטים להזמנה. אבל הבעיה היא שאנחנו מתקשים למצוא משפטים ששנינו אוהבים. 

נשמח לקבל מכם הצעות- לא פסוקים מהתנ"ך, החצי לא אוהב.. אבל משפטים משירים, או ציטוטים יתקבלו בברכה. 

המון תודה


----------



## lanit (12/2/13)

I collected these 
ודומה היה לי שהארץ שהלכתי עליה והרחובות שעברתי בהם וכל העולם כולו אינם אלא פרוזדור לבית זה
ודומה היה לי שהארץ שהלכתי עליה והרחובות שעברתי בהם וכל העולם כולו אינם אלא פרוזדור לבית זה
שי עגנון
(קרדיט בפורום- הדר25)

הכל אהבה נקרא ובשביל אהבה קיים הכל

הפרדוקס הגדול של האהבה הוא, ששתי נשמות נעשות לאחת ובכל זאת נותרות שתיים
אריך פרום

בואי ותני לי חזק את היד ונצא למסע מסתורי ונחמד

חילקנו בינינו את השפה
את לקחת את התנועות ואני את העיצורים
והיינו יחד שפה אחת ודברים רבים
יהודה עמיחי


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/2/13)

איזה כיף, אנחנו השתמשנו במשפט השני בהזמנה 
הוא לקוח מספר הזוהר.


----------



## FalseAngel (13/2/13)

האחרון היה אצלנו.. בחרנו בו כי 
התנועות והעיצורים הם שני דברים שונים שמתאחדים לאחד משותף וזו השפה בדומה לבני זוג שכל אחד הוא עולם בפני עצמו ועם הנישואים  מתאחדים למשהו משותף..


----------



## נרקיסיםלבנים (12/2/13)

ממש מתחברת אל הערך המוסף של משפט אישי בהזמנה 
זה מעניק עוד מימד אישי להזמנה, משהו מכם ושלכם, זה מתייחס למעמד מעבר לפרטים של איפה ומתי. 
מאגר של כותרות וציטוטים יפים, ולא ארוכים (זה בהחלט שיקול) את יכולה למצוא כאן.


----------



## RegiKo (12/2/13)

קליל ונחמד 
"אתן לה שושנים צרור דובדבנים ושיר עם מנגינה הזמנה לחתונה"


----------



## דע1אותי (12/2/13)

חבל רק שבשיר הבחורה מסרבת ל"הזמנה"


----------



## RegiKo (12/2/13)

בגלל זה כתבתי רק את השורה הזאת... 
השורה נשמעת טוב בפני עצמה בלי כל השיר.
אוהבי החפירות ימצאו משמעות נסתרת בכל שיר.


----------



## דע1אותי (13/2/13)

את רומזת שאני חפרנית? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
את צודקת


----------



## RegiKo (14/2/13)

מה פתאום?! אולי חופרת  
עדיין אני מתה על השורה הזאת! וגם על השיר!


----------



## HadarGulash (12/2/13)

מה דעתכם על: 
"תתארו לכם עולם יפה, פחות עצוב ממשהו ככה, ואנחנו שם הולכים עם שמש בכיסים..."

תאמת שהרגע חשבתי על זה, אז אני עדיין לא סגורה אם זה מתאים או לא, אני ובן זוגי פשוט ממש אוהבים את השיר הזה, הוא מאוד אופטימי ושמח בעיננו.


----------



## אביה המואביה (12/2/13)

זה מקסים, אבל.. 
זה כנראה יהיה שיר הכניסה שלנו לחופה.. אבל תודה


----------



## Lia78 (13/2/13)

אנחנו שילבנו את שיר הכניסה בהזמנה 
המסגרת היא מילות השיר (הנה היא באה)

בעיני זה יפה ולא סותר


----------



## daimond1 (12/2/13)

אצלנו היה משיר של יהודה פוליקר: 
"זהו הזמן
זה היום
זה הרגע"


----------



## bat1977 (12/2/13)

היי. חפשי בגוגל "משפטים להזמנות לחתונה" 
כמעט כל אתר הזמנות מחזיק רשימה של משפטים.
לדוגמא:
http://www.tic-tac.co.il/Article.aspx?CatId={fb00d70f-960f-43c2-abe9-723098646455}

http://www.catalog1.co.il/wedding.asp

בהצלחה


----------



## מנגו חצוף (12/2/13)

את יכולה להשתמש בשלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
"גומיות לשיער יחולקו לנשים שלא יודעות לשתות"
ו- "מנות עיקריות יוגשו בטייק אוואי לחנייה למי שלא יאשר הזמנה"


----------



## אביה המואביה (12/2/13)

LOL


----------



## ronitvas (12/2/13)

take out 
זה מושג מקובל יותר


----------



## מנגו חצוף (12/2/13)

אני אזכור את זה בעריכה


----------



## fire witch (13/2/13)

יש לך עוד כאלה ? רעיון מעולה


----------



## מנגו חצוף (13/2/13)

תיכננתי לשים 3 משפטים בסוף ההזמנה 
סוג של "אותיות קטנות" בסוף סדרה של תמונות מצחיקות שלנו

אז יש את ה-2 שכתבתי
תיכננתי לשים "מתלבטים כמה לשים בצ'ק? לכו על הלב, והוסיפו 2 אפסים בסוף". אמא טענה שזה להיכנס לכיס של אנשים ואפילו שזה בצחוק יש אנשים מעאפנים שלא יבינו את הבדיחה וזה יעצבן אותם וחבל שאנשים יהיו עצבנים כשהם באים לכתוב לי צ'ק. חחח

האלטרנטיבה כרגע היא כנראה
"גם אתם נמנים עם אלה ששומרים צום 48 שעות לפני חתונה? הזדמנות מעולה לבצע את בדיקות הדם שאתם תמיד דוחים!"


----------



## ronitvas (13/2/13)

אני עם אמא שלך 
לא הייתי מכניסה את הנושא הכספי שגם ככה טעון
אפילו אם זה בצחוק.
מי שמכיר אותך וקרוב אליך בטוח יבין את הרוח, אבל הרחוקים יותר בטוח שלא ולא בטוח שיקחו את הדברים בהומור....
אגב, גם גילי רצה לכתוב משהו דומה - כמובן שלא נתתי לו


----------



## דניאל ואורן (13/2/13)

אני עם אמא שלך! 
הנושא של הכיס מאד טעון. יש אנשים שאין להם הרבה וזה עשוי לתת להם הרגשה לא נעימה. 
שלא לדבר על זה שמוזמנים יותר מבוגרים פחות מבינים שזה בדיחה.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (13/2/13)

כן כן, המשפט על הצ'ק 
היה ברגע של קלילות דעת 

המשפט של הצום נשמע בסדר? אני עדיין לא סגורה עליו


----------



## yaelikv (13/2/13)

לדעתי מעולה!


----------



## pipidi (13/2/13)

גם אני חושבת שהצום מעולה. 
בכלל, אני אוהבת שאנשים יוצאים מהקופסא גם בתחום הנוסח של ההזמנה והמלל (אולי כי חסר לי בתחום הזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## אביה המואביה (12/2/13)

תודה! 
אשמח כמובן לשמוע עוד דוגמאות. 

מה דעתכן על- "האהבה אינה מבט אחד כלפי השני, אלא מבט של שניים לכיוון אחד"?


----------



## hillala8 (12/2/13)

זה הציטוט שאני תמיד כותבת בברכות למתחתנים 
אולי בתרגום קצת שונה אבל בהחלט משפט יפה.
דרך אגב המשפט הוא של  אנטואן דה סן- אקזיפרי (כתב את הנסי הקטן).

ממש אהבתי את שני המשפטים הקודמים שהצעת, בעיקרון אני לא אוהבת משפטים וציטוטים בהזמנות אלו גדולים!


----------



## fhantom1 (13/2/13)

מעצבת מקצועית להזמנות 
היי, כשאנחנו התחתנו הלכנו למעצבת הזמנות. קוראים לה מיכל. היה כיף להיפגש עם מעצבת מחוננת שקולטת את הזוג שמולה ומצליחה להביא לה אחלה הזמנה, עם משפט מחץ והכל בטוב טעם. אפשר להשיג אותה באתר http://gam-ba.com/ או בפייסבוק - michal chesny

מזל"טטטט!!


----------



## שני וארי (13/2/13)

המשפט מההזמנה שלנו 
"כל זה, אפילו זה יחלוף ובתום חיינו נשאל לא אם היה לנו טוב או רע, אלא כמה אהבנו"

אין לנו שמץ של מושג מאיפה לקוח המשפט.
לפני החתונה ישבתי שעות וחיפשתי באינטרנט את המקור וכל מה שמצאתי היה אתרים שונים שמחפשים את הכותב.
עד היום, לא מצאתי מישהו שיודע מהיכן הוא לקוח,
אולי מישהי כאן תדע...


----------



## אביה המואביה (13/2/13)

תודה, אבל.. 
אני ממש לא זקוקה למעצבת הזמנות מקצועית, אני יודעת לעשות את זה בעצמי. 

אה, ואסור לפרסם בפורום.


----------



## אביה המואביה (13/2/13)

אופס.. 
זו תגובה למי שמעלייך, לא לך, שן ןארי..


----------



## yaelikv (13/2/13)

מצטרפת לשאלה. אלטרנטיבה למשפט "אנא אשרו 
השתתפותכם".
ניסחנו את ההזמנה בקלילות ובהומור - ורק למשפט הזה לא מצליחים למצוא אלטרנטיבה או תוספת כלשהי שתיהיה נחמדה.


----------



## Bobbachka (13/2/13)

למען האמת בעיני המשפט מיותר.... 
אף אחד לא באמת טורח לאשר הגעה וגם ככה עושים בסופו של דבר אישורי הגעה טלפוניים....


----------



## yael rosen (13/2/13)

אנחנו כתבנו 
"באים?"

(תמונה בקרדיטים)
אבל מסכימה עם זו שמעליי, שזה מיותר
למרות - מישהי אחת מהעבודה של אבא התקשרה לאשר - כזאת מתוקה!


----------



## yaelikv (14/2/13)

מה, באמת אף אחד לא מתקשר לאשר?


----------



## hillala8 (14/2/13)

האמת שאצלינו כבר כמה וכמה אישרו 
גם חברים ישירות לנו במייל או טלפון או כשנתנו את ההזמנה וגם להורים שלי אנשים שקיבלו את ההזמנה בדואר באמת התקשרו (לא רבים, אבל היו).
מכיוון שהם אישרו את ההגעה בערך חודש מראש ודברים יכולים להשתנות כנראה בכל מקרה נתקשר אליהם לוודא


----------



## yaelikv (14/2/13)

שאלת המשך: מה אם פשוט לכתוב 
נתראה
ואז השמות שלנו, של ההורים 

וזהו
?


----------



## לינושית (13/2/13)

אנחנו בחרנו משיר של יהודית רביץ 
משיר הסליחות שאומנם הוא לא בדיוק שיר משמח אבל המשפט יפה 

"באת אליי את עיניי לפקוח, ודפך לי מבט וחלון וראי"


----------



## לינושית (13/2/13)

*גופך


----------



## yael rosen (14/2/13)

שיר של לאה גולדברג 
אחד היפים שנכתבו אי פעם

("באת כלילה הבא אל האוח להראות לו בחושך את כל הדברים" - גאוני!)


----------



## שרון של אופיר (13/2/13)

ליום המשפחה שלפתי את האלבום מהבויידם 
(רק תבינו לאן עברו אלבומי החתונה שלנו, אחרי כל כך הרבה שנים. מזל שהגננת של הילדות ביקשה תמונה מהחתונה של ההורים).

בקיצור, על ההזמנה שלנו (נפתחת, בלי תמונות. בסגנון שהיה מקובל לפני כמה שנים) כתבנו בכריכה את הטקסט הבא:
חשבנו יחד, שהגיע הזמן,
שניהיה כאן ביחד - כלה וחתן.
אז מכיוון שאנחנו עורכים חתונה,
הנה לפניכם - ההזמנה...


----------



## ronitvas (13/2/13)

תשאירי את האלבומים בחוץ!!! 
עכשיו תצטרכי אותם שוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אפילו הייתי משתמשת כך או אחרת בהזמנה המקורית.....


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (13/2/13)

אנחנו ויתרנו על משפט/פסוק 
מעולם לא עניין אותי איזה משפט אנשים שמים בהזמנה ואני לא קוראת אותו, 
אבל זו אולי רק אני ...


----------

